# Psychoanalityk a psychoterapeuta



## miguell

Witam.
Czy ktoś mi wyjaśni subtelną różnicę pomiędzy psychoanalitykiem a psychoterapeutą? Przeczytałem dwie definicje w słowniku online PWN
i z obu wynika, że żaden z nich nie stosuje medykamentów w leczeniu, lecz obaj skupiają się na wgłębianiu w psychikę pacjenta. Szukam jednak jakiejś zasadniczej różnicy.


----------



## BezierCurve

Psychoanaliza (wywodząca się jeszcze od Freuda) może być uznana za jedną z form psychoterapii (chociaż pewnie niektórzy stwierdzą, że to szersze pojęcie). Czyli różnica byłaby taka, jak między biegaczem a sportowcem.


----------



## miguell

Dziękuje za wyjaśnienie.


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> Psychoanaliza (wywodząca się jeszcze od Freuda) może być uznana za jedną z form psychoterapii (chociaż pewnie niektórzy stwierdzą, że to szersze pojęcie). Czyli różnica byłaby taka, jak między biegaczem a sportowcem.


Zastanawiam się czy "psychoanaliza" może też być rozumiana jako etap przed samą terapią, tj. rozpoznanie co dolega pacjentowi, po czym następuje psychoterapia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Zastanawiam się czy "psychoanaliza" może też być rozumiana jako etap przed samą terapią, tj. rozpoznanie co dolega pacjentowi, po czym następuje psychoterapia.


 Raczej nie, to jest osobna metoda obejmująca całość działań terapeuty wobec pacjenta, stworzona przez Sigmunda Freuda, na przełomie XIX i XX wieku.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> Raczej nie [...]



Przychylam się. 


Ben Jamin said:


> to jest osobna metoda obejmująca całość działań terapeuty wobec  pacjenta, stworzona przez Sigmunda Freuda, na przełomie XIX i XX  wieku.



No, tyle że dzisiaj już się takiej psychoanalizy raczej nie uprawia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Przychylam się.
> 
> 
> No, tyle że dzisiaj już się takiej psychoanalizy raczej nie uprawia.


 Tak jak nie jeździ się samochodami Henry'ego Forda, ale główne zasady (cztery koła, silnik na benzynę, kierownica, pneumatyczne opony, itp, pozostały). Tak samo zasady nauki Freuda: ego, id, superego, nieuświadomione traumy z dzieciństwa, terapia rozmową, rola seksualności, kompleks Edypa, itp. To dalej żyje.


----------



## majlo

Oczywiście, że główne zasady przetrwały. Mnie raczej chodziło o powszechne skojarzenie wśród ludzi, w którym psychoanaliza to "wczasy na kozetce".


----------

